# Police and Military Auctions



## John A Silkstone (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

There's a new auction site soon to go live. It is very similar to E-Bay except this one will include the police and I believe MILITARY auctions also you gain loyalty points.

If you register now (totally free of charge) before the site goes live then you receive an extra 100 points.
The site is called EDEAL and the link is http://marketplace.edeal.com/cgi-bin/ncomm...merchant_rn=151 if you want to check it out.
There are test listings on the site so you can root around.

If you decide to register (doesn't cost anything so you may as well, even if you never use it) can you please type this number in 148860520 where it asks for PERSONAL INVITATION KEY

Obviously I get some points for recommending people but I honestly reckon there is a need for another site as E-Bay is getting too too big and cost prices are now going up.

FOR UK MEMBERS, when it comes to the telephone number it will only take ten digits so leave off the first zero. 

Silky


----------



## Drone_pilot (Nov 28, 2006)

Just tried to reg, all i get is a message telling me it's closed.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Drone Pilot, 

Sorry about that.

Silky


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 2, 2008)

*information required*

Hi I am an ex RSM RSigs starting up a small venture selling ex military, militaria and various other collectables - any ideas where I can purchase genuine ex military or old military without having to break my bank - auctions etc would be handy anywhere in yorkshire, Lincs etc as I live near Hull Kind regards bob


----------



## Vince (Apr 2, 2008)

Just drop me a PM if your business starts any time soon, I'm always on the look for something to add to the collection!


----------

